# Millers Field Motorhome Camping Ambleside , Photos taken Feb



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

Just back from Millers Field Ambleside where you can park in a central location to discover the Lake District . The site has about 30 pitches and is run By Graham who can be contacted on +447708310986. Make sure you book in advance

Lovely peaceful site where you will hear the owls hooting at night and have to make use of all those facilities > Only provided , water , toilet elson point, and rubbish skip but who cares for £10 a night with a discount for Club Members . Dont run out of gas like we did on a freezing friday night..makes you appreciate how well the Truma System works....

Councils of the UK can we have more sites like this one please. Just think of the revenue you could generate for the areas. ??

Hope you all enjoy if you go..


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Ambleside Aire*

Hi,

We, too, ran out of gas on a Friday night at Ambleside Aire; luckily the local hardware shop in the town sells propane bottles.

Also they took pity on us and delivered / exchanged our bottle on the Saturday morning. Not something they are obliged to do.

I had phoned the Calor Direct delivery , they said they could deliver on Tuesday!!!

As you say it's a site in ideal location with adequate facilities; Graeme does a great job keeping it open as well as his "proper" full time employment.

We have been there at all times of the year and hope to return many more times.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, we have been there many times and it is s good location. 5 minutes to the local bus services to other lakes.
Regarding discounts, these DO NOT apply to CC and C&CC. The discount is only for The MCC Members. We asked Graham  
Personally, I think the photographs should be removed as it will get too busy. Can't we say it is a horrible nasty place  :lol:


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Miller Field*



Grath said:


> Hi Guys, we have been there many times and it is s good location. 5 minutes to the local bus services to other lakes.
> Regarding discounts, these DO NOT apply to CC and C&CC. The discount is only for The MCC Members. We asked Graham
> Personally, I think the photographs should be removed as it will get too busy. Can't we say it is a horrible nasty place  :lol:


A bit selfish Grath.. not wanting to pass on good info to fellow MHFs members and as they say a picture says a thousand words . The answer is "book in advance" with Graeme and you will get a pitch. Far too many people "Graeme told us" who are regular visitors just turn up. As for the discount for "MCC Members" I dont think the £3 extra a night is going to break the bank with anyone running a £25k to £50k. Motorhome... No.. lets promote a great facility to people all round the UK. If it gets to bursting point " Graeme told Us". he might be able to expand, and he looking forward to the day it might be a full time business. The rate for overnight is £10 per unit any size...unless your in the MCC. Im just about to approach my Local Council as I want them to consider a Motorhome Park on rarely used council car park off the A1.... We in the UK are miles behind the French/Germans etc on this matter. Promoting tourism dosnt seem to be on the agenda and Clubs like the C&CC and CC are ripping everyone with excessive charges.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Miller Field*



alitone said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, we have been there many times and it is s good location. 5 minutes to the local bus services to other lakes.
> ...


Hi Alitone.

The not posting photographs comment,was a JOKE, did you not see the smilies  although when I posted similar pictures of the same aire, I was told in a non joking way, that I shouldn't 
As a person who has posted many photographs, I think selfish I am not! 
Regarding the discount, I agree £3 won't break the bank and it is also cheap for the area. I was just pointing out a correction to save people asking and maybe getting embarrassed.
It is a great location, is it not!
Have a nice day!

afterthought edit
The possible problem with promoting such a location, is that it will get busier and become a campsite and NOT an aire.
It is already getting pretty busy and I can see it soon getting that bookings will be needed weeks in advance.
Then it would be spoilt!


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Miller Field*

My Reply was a bit lighthearted Grath .. but to be honest I hate those "bloody smiley things" and tend to ignore them. No offence meant and you might have seen my "write up about Millers Field" in an MCC Monthly magazine last year ..



Grath said:


> alitone said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just returned from a nice week here, and it will, as expected, be very busy this coming holiday weekend.
Graeme tells me he has over 28 confirmed bookings and has even discouraged a few others, from arriving.


----------

